# What T.V Shows are Nostalgic to You?



## Scootaloo (Nov 25, 2012)

Here you can talk about the television shows that bring back good or bad memories to you!

To me the Powerpuff Girls, Pokemon, and The Amanda Show are programs that had a big part when I was little.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2012)

Bill Nye the Science Guy. It was on the television in Canada when I lived there. That is about twenty years ago.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 25, 2012)

Weekenders. The Indigo Plateau arc of Pokémon. Most everything on Nickelodeon in the late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2012)

All the cartoons that were shown on weekend mornings in Iceland when I was little. Animals of Farthing Wood, The Silver Brumby, The New Adventures of Ocean Girl, etc. - shows nobody else on the Internet has ever heard of, for the most part. :(


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, Animals of Farthing Wood aired worldwide, as far as I know, and is definitely one of my most nostalgic memories.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2012)

Most old-school British kid's TV. The Wombles, The Clangers, Rosie and Jim, Postman Pat, Pingu, and then the stuff for slightly older kids; Blue Peter, Art Attack, smART, How2 and probably more I'm forgetting. My housemates and I had a good ol' reminisce about Wallace and Gromit the other day.

And Robot Wars, which was the greatest thing to ever grace the humble screen.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2012)

> Friend: So you grew up in Australia, right? What kind of kids shows did you watch down there?
> 
> Me: Oh, well, I watched Courage the Cowardly Dog, The Amanda Show, lots and lots of Pokémon... pretty much everything on Cartoon Network, Disney, or Nickelodeon...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippy (Nov 26, 2012)

Aah... The PowerPuff Girls, Teen Titans, and Dexter's Labratory...


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 26, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Wallace and Gromit


oh man
that was just
the _best_ thing


----------



## Phantom (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh geez, I miss sooo many shows I watched when I was a kid. Street Sharks, Gargoyles, Darkwing Duck, Salute Your Shorts.... and the stuff from when I was really little, like Gullah Gullah Island. 

CAMP ANAWANNA, WE HOLD YOU IN OUR HEARTS~


----------



## surskitty (Nov 26, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> And Robot Wars, which was the greatest thing to ever grace the humble screen.


I saw Battlebots live once, which was one of the other shows like Robot Wars.  no fire in Battlebots, though.  I still own a few pieces of destroyed robot.

I just wanted to share.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> And Robot Wars, which was the greatest thing to ever grace the humble screen.


Yes. Yes it was. I used to sketch robot designs for that show.


----------



## Minish (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah mainly things like Art Attack, though for some reason I never really... watched Blue Peter? Huh! It was definitely on, maybe I didn't like it. And... SMTV? That was pre-tty cool. I saw that one Friends parody way, way before I ever saw Friends and was convinced that it was the original for a good while. Ugh it was good.

Robot Wars every Sunday!!
Sunday mornings were for that one show where they delivered the mythical Pokemon anime (it was really hard to catch in the UK!), like 8am or something and I would tape them every week so there are a couple of Johto episodes that are like. engraved into my memory. I still have some of the recordings!!


We never had Sky or any of the pay channels, so most old cartoon shows and things never got to me. :C I was intensely jealous of that one dude in the neighbourhood who had All The Channels. Dick.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 27, 2012)

Tots tv. And teletubbies. And sometimes cow and chicken when we went up to my grandmar's (who had sky).

Oo, and art attack. I loved that.


> Sunday mornings were for that one show where they delivered the mythical Pokemon anime (it was really hard to catch in the UK!), like 8am or something and I would tape them every week so there are a couple of Johto episodes that are like. engraved into my memory. I still have some of the recordings!!


Did that show have Ant and Dec in it? I remember that...


----------



## Minish (Nov 27, 2012)

Noctowl said:


> Did that show have Ant and Dec in it? I remember that...


Yes! They were basically the best.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 27, 2012)

Of all of the episodes of Chums that found their way onto youtube, I can't find the one where Ant trips up and smashes their new glass coffee table. I found that hilarious at the time.

I also remember my friend used to come round my house and we'd watch whatever was on, usually whatever was on CITV. The Queen's Nose, Cardcaptors, How2, My Parents are Aliens, Jubgle Run and Mona the Vampire used to be on all the time.

And there are a few TV shows that only I seem to remember. A show about an alien spaceship that was the size of a car called Aquilla. Another one about a robot man who lived/worked in a hotel (and the owner of the Hotel was Blon the Slitheen from Doctor Who, I think?) called Mr Whyme, who kept getting his hat pooed on by birds. Another one about a cyclist (possibly a pizza delivery man) who lived in a tall tower called Hubbub or something like that. And another one about a brain shaped alien who could grant wishes and had to do so in order to fix her ship for some reason - that one was called something like WYSIWYG. It probably wasn't spelled like that but it was pronounced like it.
Oh oh and another one with puppets who fell from the sky in the theme tune called something like Land of the Forgotten Trolls?

And from when I was REALLY young there was Brum, Fogotten Toys, Tots TV, Rosie & Jim, Superted, Fireman Sam, and some show or other that I can't remember anything about other than one of the characters reminded me of Brock except he was made of quilts or something like that.



Zero Moment said:


> oh man
> that was just
> the _best_ thing


The Wrong Trousers and A Grand Day Out are on youtube if you want to watch them!


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 28, 2012)

Minish said:


> yeah mainly things like Art Attack, though for some reason I never really... watched Blue Peter? Huh! It was definitely on, maybe I didn't like it.


Oh man, it is my _dream_ to be a Blue Peter presenter. They get to go all over the world and do arts and crafts and have pets (including George the tortoise!) and _present children's television_.



			
				Photo Finish said:
			
		

> I also remember my friend used to come round my house and we'd watch whatever was on, usually whatever was on CITV. The Queen's Nose, Cardcaptors, How2, My Parents are Aliens, Jubgle Run and Mona the Vampire used to be on all the time.


Oh man, my heart belongs to the BBC, but CITV had some great stuff. My housemates and I watched something with the dad from My Parents are Aliens in the other day (something grown-up, possibly with swearing/sex), and we ended up tracking down episodes on youtube and reliving its brilliance. Jungle Run was great, too. I loved those gameshows! 50/50 and Get Your Own Back were where it was at. And THE CRYSTAL MAZE was the absolute best thing ever (with Richard O'brien, of course).


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 28, 2012)

Wonky Donkey was The Shit.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 28, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> And THE CRYSTAL MAZE was the absolute best thing ever (with Richard O'brien, of course).


I used to watch that so much. What _was_ up with that harmonica?

EDIT: Just remembered Zzzzap! That was fun too.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 28, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Jungle Run was great, too.


!!!

I was going to post in this thread about Jungle Run but then I thought probably no one would know what that was. I loved Jungle Run so so _so so_ much. It was my favourite show! Unfortunately I lost all of my video cassettes where I could find a bunch of old episodes when we moved. :'(


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 28, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> oh man
> that was just
> the _best_ thing


This scene is a strong contender for the best scene in anything, ever: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I got a retractable measuring tape for work the other day, and it sparked a several-hour-long discussion about the brilliance of W&G, specifically The Wrong Trousers.



surskitty said:


> I saw Battlebots live once, which was one of the other shows like Robot Wars.  no fire in Battlebots, though.  I still own a few pieces of destroyed robot.


That is super, super cool. I always wanted to go to a recording of Robot Wars, though mostly to meet Craig Charles. And yell "PIT PIT PIT" at an unforgiving House Robot (pref Matilda <3).



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Yes. Yes it was. I used to sketch robot designs for that show.


I remember me and a friend once made one out of paper mache. We gave it a name and everything. It had a flipper, and that was before Chaos 2 made them cool. 



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> I was going to post in this thread about Jungle Run but then I thought probably no one would know what that was. I loved Jungle Run so so so so much. It was my favourite show! Unfortunately I lost all of my video cassettes where I could find a bunch of old episodes when we moved. :'(


I used to have loads of cassettes with excellent things on (Pokemon episodes and films taped off the telly at Christmas) that I can't watch anymore (and might not even own) because I don't have a VCR. My sister and I had a tape with Jumanji and Tim Burton's version of James and the Giant Peach that we used to watch all the time. I miss it.



			
				Photo Finish said:
			
		

> Just remembered Zzzzap! That was fun too.


Daisy Dares You terrified me. And those floating hands! Who thought up the premise for that show? Adventure Time has nothing on Zzzzzap!.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, I remember zzap and jungle run! They were both very cool. :)


----------



## Minish (Nov 28, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Jungle Run was great, too. I loved those gameshows! 50/50 and Get Your Own Back were where it was at. And THE CRYSTAL MAZE was the absolute best thing ever (with Richard O'brien, of course).


Oh my god, kids' gameshows. Why were they so entertaining. Because they were great.


But _oh my god oh my god_ I forgot Jungle Run existed except I was always trying to remember its name omg and there were like... monkey statues??? SO GOOD

Ahhh stuff like My Parents Are Aliens were just sort of genuinely quite great. Was anyone a Tracy Beaker kind of person? I remember all this stuff picturing me and my sister just sat watching them kind of sceptical and scornful and yet we still watched these things for hours, so that says something. I think the best thing about having a sibling relatively close in age is definitely being able to recall kids' tv shows. :D

LOL omg I just looked up the wiki for Jungle Run, as you do, and it was all shot thirty miles from my house. I _guess_ not the house I was in at the age I watched all this stuff but still. btw the Angel Falls segment was objectively the best.


wow wow just remembering when ~Dick and Dom~ were trying to be the new Ant and Dec except they appeared when my sister was at prime kids' TV viewing age so she was ~of the Dick and Dom generation~ idk she just watched a lot of things with them and at first we both scorned them as pretenders but _then she joined their side_ and I had to desperately point out how stupid and unfunny they were at every opportunity. actually I spent a lot of time saying the kids' tv she watched was stupid and unfunny. I was a jerk. but she really did watch a lot of the Tweenies, ew. I hope you enjoyed my story.

what the fuck are tweenies I can't even remember. possibly they lived on a pink spaceship.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 28, 2012)

What are you talking about, Dick and Din were hilarious.

I mean when I go back and watch SMTV:Live now, I don't find it particularly entertaining at all. But Dick and Dom is still quite funny because of just how much they messed up everything all the time and went into fits of laughter about it.

Oh, and they worshiped the chuckle brothers which I can definitely relate to.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 28, 2012)

I watched the Tracy Beaker series! But I never liked it as much as the books. :(


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I remember the Tracey Beaker books, but I never really watched the TV show, I think I was slightly too old for it (she said, on a Pokemon forum) when it started showing. I liked Jacqueline Wilson's books quite a bit, though they were so sad all the time.

I remember Ant and Dec (oh my god, 'Thank you, Ant or Dec' is the best line in Love Actually and _nobody but our generation knows why_) more than Dick and Dom, but one of my absolute favourite nostalgic shows was Dead Ringers, a sketch/impression show that was on in 2001-5(ish?) and I didn't understand most of the political stuff (I loved Andrew Marr's giant arms and Fiona Bruce's sexual innuendo, though), but lots of the parodies were amazing, the best of which was undoubtedly 'Brian Sewell in Da Stately Home'. 

"Where are Dick and Dom?"
"I drowned them in the ornamental lake."


----------



## Minish (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay, what. Apparently the Tweenies just existed in a playschool. Does anyone have any idea what the kids' show about potentially being on a pink spaceship was?? there were like four or so... things. on this spaceship. and a catchy opening song possibly. also possibly the 'tw' sound was involved in the name.

It is imperative that I know.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 29, 2012)

I just remembered another thing! Fingertips, which was a make-it-yourself program sort of like that one section of Blue Peter, and it was presented by Fearne Cotton and Stephen Mulhearne.



Minish said:


> Okay, what. Apparently the Tweenies just existed in a playschool. Does anyone have any idea what the kids' show about potentially being on a pink spaceship was?? there were like four or so... things. on this spaceship. and a catchy opening song possibly. also possibly the 'tw' sound was involved in the name.
> 
> It is imperative that I know.


I do recall the intro to the tweenies having a space ship in it, but I can't remember if it was purple.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 2, 2012)

The tweenies were after my time. I remember my sisters watching it a lot.
And yes, it did have a purple spaceship. Dunno why though, the show was about those kids in a preschool or something.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 11, 2013)

Well Animanics (which show's on the hub now) is one of them, maybe XD;

Although theres quite a good amount more nastalgiac than it.


----------

